# Web  -     !

## Anton

*   !       !* 
         ,        . 
   : ,  ,   (  ),   (  ). 
 -    (   ),  , , ,  ,  , ,  ʳ,  ,       ! 
  !   ???    ????? ³  ! ³ !     Skype: salukanton20,   : 0663137671.!!!  !!!

----------


## admin

.      ,   ,       -   .  ,   ,     ...

----------


## 23q

*Anton*,   

> .

----------


## LAEN



----------


## admin

,     ?

----------


## Anton

*     !*
 fragov  .!!!      ,           !!!!!!
  , ,     ...     ,  .
  !!!         -! 
 !        !   : +380663137671, icq:619-221-863, Skype:salukanton20, e-mail: poltavagalushka@yandex.ua

----------


## LAEN

> 

  http://www.poltavaforum.com/ http://www.poltava.pl.ua/

----------


## 23q

*Anton*,          .   -    ,     . ..         ,      ,  .     ,    ,   .          ** .       .        ,         .

----------


## Olio

> 

    

> fragov

  *Anton*,   ))

----------


## admin

> http://www.poltavaforum.com/ http://www.poltava.pl.ua/

   

> -!

     ?

----------


## LAEN

*fragov*,         )

----------


## Anton

!!!
http://www.poltava.pl.ua/-  ,    ...      ...    . 
    !     '    ,        -!        !

----------


## nickeler

**:    *fragov*, !   ,  - .         ?

----------


## admin

**:    *nickeler*,    ...

----------


## crazyastronomer

.   

> fragov  .!!!

  LOL

----------


## rust

21     ....          ( ) ... 
 -

----------


## Gonosuke

> -!

     ?

----------


## kit

> -!

      :

----------


## erazer

!!!!!        ,  ,     !
   -  !           ! 
! !    !

----------


## Mihey

> :

   ))))

----------


## Anton

Gonosuke       !     !    ! 
 erazer!     ,       .        ! ͳ   !

----------


## Mihey

*Anton*, ,        ,        -  ,  ))    ,     ,       ))

----------


## Gonosuke

> Gonosuke       !     !    !

   ,  .

----------


## kit

,      . 
       -      ,     -        .

----------


## Gonosuke

*kit*,    ,      "",   .

----------


## LAEN

> !

----------


## erazer

,     ...

----------


## bigmozes

> erazer!

  Anton',   ,    .
  ,     .
   -   ,    . ,      . ҳ      "   ,    "     ,   -   .
,      ,  .

----------


## Anton

! -     "     ".       
!    !     ,      .        .      .     - !      .          !       !
!

----------


## Sky

> !

  ?      ? )))  

> !

    "!"  ,

----------


## bigmozes

*Anton'*, ,    or loose.

----------


## testpearls

> *Anton'*, ,    or loose.

       : galushkipl.at.ua.

----------


## admin

> : galushkipl.at.ua.

        -,    ...

----------


## Mihey

!

----------


## bigmozes

-   -,       1024/768 -    ,   .
,    -  !      . 
UPD 
      ,   , ,     .      '  -   .         -         "",       .

----------


## Gonosuke

> -   -,       1024/768 -    ,   .

   ,     ))))

----------


## Anton

!   ,     galushkipl.at.ua..     .      .     ?   . ̳      .    쳺     " ",    . 
     ... 
       .        .
     쳺! 
      -  ,   ......      ,    ! ͳ,   ! 
bigmozes!         ,  ...    ,     ,  ??????
     ! 
  !!!!!!

----------


## testpearls

> ! ...   !!!!!!

  !    !       .

----------


## Anton

!    ! ҳ   ,   !    . 
             .
      !    !    ,       . ³!

----------


## Ihor

,

----------


## Anton

> ,

  !  !     ????
  Cock!

----------


## testpearls

LAEN,            transport.poltava.ua.
      ,  ,     ,    .

----------


## Sky

*Anton*,        ?       ,        .               .   

> :  galushkipl.at.ua.

     ...       ...

----------


## Anton

!  ,   ???    ?      ,     ,   ,    ,    ..!!! 
    ,      !     !  !!!!
 ...

----------


## Sky

*Anton*,  .  ,   )))

----------


## Anton

!            !
      !       !   

> *Anton*,  ,   )))

      ?!        ?!
     !

----------


## crazyastronomer

> ,     ...

  ,  ;D

----------


## laithemmer

*Anton*,   -      .     "  "  "    "       .

----------


## crazyastronomer

> 쳺!

  -.
   ,   ""  2      

> Anton,   -    .

      -    ?

----------


## laithemmer

*crazyastronomer*,    - .

----------


## Ihor

> !  !     ????
>   Cock!

             ,       
  ?

----------

,

----------


## LAEN

,  !

----------


## Gonosuke

- ,  .

----------


## Anton



----------


## Sky

*Anton*,       ͳ   ,   .      ,       .          , ,  ..

----------


## laithemmer

*Anton*,        .        -  , .   -    .     ""     ,      .
  .

----------


## Anton

³ -    !  ,   .      ! 
 ,   !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## laithemmer

.     ,     .           (   )  . 
    Anton.

----------


## bigmozes

,    ! ,    .

----------


## 23q

*Anton*,    .  

> ,       
>   ?

  *Anton*,   ,  ,  ? )      .

----------


## Ihor

> *Anton*,    .   *Anton*,   ,  ,  ? )      .

     ,    :)

----------


## LAEN

> : galushkipl.at.ua

     

> ,       . ³!

----------

